# Peristaltic Dosing Pump



## Claire (18 Apr 2013)

Been looking into these for one of my tanks which is running pressurised co2, but I find it hard to dose regularly as I'm often away for days at a time. So I was thinking about getting a dosing pump for EI ferts, either getting 2 pumps to run macros and micros or 1 pump and making a complete all in 1, but I'd need to get extra powders to stop it going dodgy if I was to do that.
I saw these pumps on ebay:
 Marine Magic aquarium dosing pump - MM01-R | eBay
Can you just plug that into a timer and run it for however many minutes it works out to need? Just seems a lot cheaper than others, but maybe because it doesn't have it's own built-in timers.
Cheers,
Claire


----------



## ian_m (18 Apr 2013)

Dig around a bit more on Ebay you can get pumps with built in dosing timers.

 Marine Magic aquarium dosing pump - Triple | eBay

Can do Macro, Micro and liquid carbon with this...

See about it here How do you remember to dose your tanks? | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## Claire (18 Apr 2013)

I had read the previous threads, but the price appealed on the other one


----------



## Matej (17 Jun 2014)

Look this.
This is much cheper

http://fishtankprojects.com/diy-aquarium-projects/arduino-controlled-dosing-pumps.html


----------

